# Flush me gently?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sounds like your doing it all right, if the motor aint running the impellor aint either and your really not flushing the internals?
how long did it take for the zincs to get that bad?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't know which is best.
I do suggest at least reading your owners manual. Some brands you can run the motor with the hose hooked up, some you are not suppose to.
If you are putting in salt inhibitor and then turning on hose - how is it staying in the motor to do any good?


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

220 hrs on motor I use salt inhibitor attachment and I stop the water flow when solution is almost clear, leaving the inhabitants "in the motor" .. Who knows..


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm getting ready to buy a new motor and I'm really concerned about corrosion. How did the block look inside?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of the zincs in the powerhead? Any pics of the motor and corrosion area. Curious


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't have any pics... But I will be checking them sooner to ensure that they won't be doing this again..


----------

